# bit confused......



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi.  Just wondered if someone had some advice for me please.  My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 three weeks ago.  Since then her blood sugar has been a bit erratic.  I'm having a bit of a problem with her running high over night.  The 2am test is between 15 and 20 and I'm convinced it's contributing to her sleeping problems.  She's awake for the majority of the night and I'm really not sure what I should be doing to try and sort this out.  Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2012)

It sounds to me like her basal/slow-acting insulin needs increasing if she is high through the night. What insulin does she use? I would have a word with the DSN to discuss adjusting doses. It's still very early days so it will take time and experience to get things right.


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi.  She has 4u of Lantus at night.  Before bed she's around 15-18 and at 2am it hasn't changed much.  Although at 6.30 when she gets up she's around 8-9. I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow so I'll bring it up with them. Thanks for yet again more advice!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs.pinkcat said:


> Hi.  She has 4u of Lantus at night.  Before bed she's around 15-18 and at 2am it hasn't changed much.  Although at 6.30 when she gets up she's around 8-9. I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow so I'll bring it up with them. Thanks for yet again more advice!!!!



It sounds like maybe the lantus dose is a little high if she is falling by nearly 50% by the time she wakes, and that the problem lies with her being so high before bed. How soon before bed does she eat and have her mealtime insulin?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi

Does your little one have supper and do you bolus for it, what are her levels before she goes to bed?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs.pinkcat said:


> Hi.  Just wondered if someone had some advice for me please.  My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 three weeks ago.  Since then her blood sugar has been a bit erratic.  I'm having a bit of a problem with her running high over night.  The 2am test is between 15 and 20 and I'm convinced it's contributing to her sleeping problems.  She's awake for the majority of the night and I'm really not sure what I should be doing to try and sort this out.  Many thanks for reading.



Hello My little grandaughter was diagnosed last year age 2/12   Her blood sugars were quite eratic for weeks and weeks and it takes a while for things to 'settle' down. It may take a few months for her sugar levels to be more stable. 
 Try not to worry too much ( very difficult I know) but if you have concerns regarding her diabetes, then talk to your DSN or doctor.  Best wishes Sheena


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi.  Thanks for all the great replies.  We had a clinic visit today and were advised first by the doctor to cut out all snacks and told by the dietician not to as she needs them.  So bit confusing.  They also increased her Lantus from 4u to 5.  She has dinner at 4.30 then novorapid after which is between 2-3 units.  Then has a small snack of around 5g of carbs at bedtime just before her lantus.  Basically was told not to worry about it as she has only just been diagnosed and they'll leave it a few weeks and reassess if nothings changed.  They were concerned that she won't have a honeymoon phase as she was so sick when she was admitted.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a little surprised to see that they have increased the lantus by 20%, given that her levels fall so much overnight.  It could be that the lantus is not lasting 24 hours for her and therefore she is going high before her next injection. Hope things settle for her soon


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 4, 2012)

Thankyou.  I hope things settle down a bit too.  It's so confusing at the moment.  They were very wary of changing anything at the moment due to how ill she was when she was admitted.  For the first few hours they weren't too sure if she was going to make it or not!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 4, 2012)

mrs.pinkcat said:


> Thankyou.  I hope things settle down a bit too.  It's so confusing at the moment.  They were very wary of changing anything at the moment due to how ill she was when she was admitted.  For the first few hours they weren't too sure if she was going to make it or not!



OMG it brings back memories of Grace, on oxygen, lines coming out of everywhere and the doctor told my daughter it was one of the worse cases he had seen in 10 years. It is so upsetting and distressing, I was beside myself with worry.  I do feel for you,  but  my Grace has gone from strenght to strenght and is doing well, kids are tough little people, you wait and see  best wishes Sheena


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 11, 2012)

Im afraid it is normal for my daughter too, she is on levemir at nighttime and its do rise that high during the night but come down back to normal first thing in the morning, eg she was 13.8 in the night and woke up at 4.3.  I would worry if she is on single number during the night!!


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs.pinkcat; said:
			
		

> They were concerned that she won't have a honeymoon phase as she was so sick when she was admitted.



It turned out that was the case for my wee one. She was also quite ill when admitted, and we've now been told that she has no honeymoon period. She has settled well and her bg is now between 4-8 normally. (apart from her fridge raids on the ice cream drawer) 
Your wee one will settle, just give it time


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 11, 2012)

My little one did have a honeymoon period despite her being in intensive care and "touch and go" too. It lasted for a few small months about 4-6 weeks after dx.

Things will settle down, but they are all a little different x


----------

